# New Outbacker Here



## Amy (Apr 23, 2005)

I have appreciated reading the insight here as we have shopped for a RV. We decided on the Outback 21rs (2002) and will be inspecting and picking it up this week! This is our 1st tt, although our parents have a 5th wheel and we have camped a ton with them. We have 2 small kids and look forward to having our own space. Any advice on what specific issues to look for when we go to inspect the trailer? We are purchasing from an individual who is upgrading to a larger tt. Any advice would be appreciated!
-Amy
Outbacker wanna be


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well Welcome Amy!
Congrats on getting the 21RS. You'll love it. You'll find lots of info and suggestions here. I'd give you some except I know about as much as you. Our '06 28RSDS won't be here for another 3 weeks, and by then I'll be asking you questions.









Anyway, hope you enjoy your new 21RS. BTW, you're not an Outbacker wanna be. You now ARE an Outbacker!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would use the PDI that everyone here uses when they go to pick up their new Outback.

Set the current owners expectation that you plan on doing this inspection prior to paying for the trailer. I was very lucky and bought from a member of this board (Y-Guy) and we still were together for almost 4hrs going over everything.

That brings up another issue. Take some paper/pen with you. There are a LOT of things you need to remember and writing them down will be very helpful when you go ou the first time. I was lucky to have my first trip with 14 other Outbackers (NW Rally) and all of my "uh...how do I do that again" question were answered with ease.

Remember to buy mirrors for your truck prior to picking up the trailer.

Good Luck and welcome to the board.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Unfortunatley for you when you drive off with the TT so goes the warranty so you need to make sure everything works..

Personally I would take along someone that is good at checking things to help go over the TT ... I bought mine new and it took me 3 hours at least-- ...

use the PDI that is on this site to go through everything.. off course the big things to check are:

1.inspect the fridge and make sure you see it cold and working
2.inspect the freezer (make sure its cold)
3.unhook the fridge from power and make sure the propane kicks in to keep it cold
4.run every propane appliance to make sure each works.
5.Tell him you want to check the hot water heater while the water is cold - (that way you can see how fast the heater heats up - but I would make sure that you could heat it on PROPANE first and then on electricty (heat the water on propane -- run it out to cool -- then heat it on electricity) 
6. Open the awning.
7. Turn on all the lights.
8.Check the tires 
9. Go over every inch of seals on the outside and look for cracks
10. Crank on the AC to the room gets cold - then switch and fire up the furnance.
11. Make sure that you fill the outside water tank full - that you gauges work -- and then run the pump to make sure that fresh water pumps out of all the faucets.
12. Then do the same while hooked to the city pressure.
13. Extend the slide and make sure that there are no cracks in the rubber.
14. Close the slide and make sure that the mechanism closes smooooothly!!
15. Open and close each window.
16. Bring a small plug in 110 volt lamp and check every socket to make sure it works.
17. Let your nose work for you -- if you get there and he has all the windows open then close them and seal the trailer and see if you smell anything "off" like mold and dank
18. Flush the toilet. 
19. Use the shower - hot and cold. 
20. Turn on the stove and burner at the same time to ensure that the regulator is fine.

The list can go on and on and on...

If it has a light, lite it.. if it has a handle -- turn it. ... if it has a switch, flip it.

Anyway -- good luck...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! You can also check the main forum page (FAQ) for PDI checklists.


----------



## Amy (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Luckily my father-in-law is picking up the trailer for us and is a meticulous tt owner. I will share this specific information with him to add to his list. I am lucky to have someone who knows tts well. I look forward to letting you all know when we have our outback home.... Thanks again


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi amy action .

you are not a wanna be anymore









congrats and enjoy your new (used) outback


----------

